# The Original Hollywood Horror Show



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I work at a local haunted house now in its 20th Season!!!!!
This is the only Haunted House that is Produced by True Hollywood Film make up artist. 
FEAR HAS A NEW NAME...
FEAR HAS A NEW FACE...
FEAR IS... "THE HORROR SHOW"

The Horror Show is an ALL NEW EXPERIENCE. Now in it's 20th season.The Horror Show is the most ELABORATE and most REALISTIC haunted house in North Carolina! OPEN RAIN OR SHINE!
The Horror Show is the ONLY North Carolina indoor haunted house DESIGNED PRODUCED AND BUILT BY HOLLYWOOD FILMMAKERS! Native North Carolinians Dean and Starr Jones!

Dean and Starr have used the film qaulity on this atttraction. You may be thinking you've never heard of them well they have done make and special effects for hollywood bloackbuster films like all 3 of The Pirates Of the Caribbean, Jar Head, Day of the dead and many more!!!!
The Jones brothers have also filmed Multiple movies on the site and are now working on there second film which is The Toolbox Murders TBK - THE TOOLBOX MURDERS
this isnt a short 15 minute walk through Oh no it takes up to an Hour and a half to see and to do everything.

We hope to see you there..
Horror Show: Intro Page

if you live in the Snow camp area and alwasy wanted to work at a Haunted house now YOU CAN! you can work a full time job or when ever you want to as a Part Time just contact the horror show directly by email at [email protected]


----------



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone has any ?'s please reply to this thread and I will answer them.


----------

